# Bustin' 'Heads at Tybee 12-24...#81



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

For my 81st fishin' trip of the year, BNZ and I headed for Tybee to investigate the Sheepshead bite we've been hearing about...I arrived at the rally point and tried to get a pic of the HUGE moon. This doesn't do it justice at ALL...










We were fishing about a mile of stuff like this...










It was HIGH tide when we started, and the current was fast, but I had the Revo with me today, so it was easy to hover around the pilings. It didn't take long to start getting bites...These guys were plentiful, and in the mood to train me in the art of 'Head-bustin'...










We fished all day, in BEAUTIFUL conditions...










We even got a few big fish, here's BNZ, holding up the Keeper Bag..










Here's a mug of ME with my two best fish...FINALLY, I caught a couple of Convicts worth mentioning..  










And the contents of the Keeper Bag, when I headed home...BNZ kept fishing for a while, he wanted to add another Redfish, like the nice 20 incher he got...










I ended the day with 24 'Heads in the 'Yak, and must have missed at least 50 more :fishing: !! I was having such a blast, that I never even tried for anything else. I'm not sure of BNZ's totals, but I'm sure he'll chime in and add some more to the story... 

I tell you folks, this was the most fun I've had on Christmas Eve in a long time...Thanks to Fishin' Santa, for putting me on the Sheepheads, it's JUST what I wanted for X-Mas...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Way to go Rob! Nice haul!:fishing:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Good stuff, well worth the painful load time on dial-up to see the pics.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

A few more pics, courtesy of BNZ...

Here's his Redfish










Nice fish #1










Nice fish #2










Man it was a nice day...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice work*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Report*

Great Pics and a nice report! Looks like a great time. Thanks for posting!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

should of let me no. You were coming. Nice catching!!!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Heads*

Nice haul there RR. Is there a special technique to fillet those vertical striped side-eyes?? 

Skunk


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

No idea how many times I've fished those pilings and all those docks back there. I miss my old stomping grounds.


----------



## argent100 (Sep 27, 2007)

*I guess those....*

CRICKETS really worked. Have to try them sometime.  . Nice catch...


----------



## insttech1 (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice nice nice!!!!


----------

